# Hawaii Whitewater



## thorndog (Oct 14, 2003)

Anybody have info. about paddling in in Hawaii? I can't find a thing online about it, if indeed there's any runnable whitewater there. Let me know if there is. Thanks.
jt


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

I know some guys who did some hair ball creeks. Give Jeremy an E mail at [email protected]. He might be able to help you out.


----------



## Hartje (Oct 16, 2003)

*Go here*

http://www.wetdawg.com/pages/hawaii.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2003)

*hawaii whitewater*

look at phateye.com. there is an article about a sick first d. in hawaii. by sam drevo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2003)

*I can help*

Tell you what... I grew up in Hawaii and learned to kayak up here in CO. I went home this summer and took my boat. If you want info on some creekin' shoot me an email: [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

*Lava Tubes*

Be careful and get good beta about anything you do on any of the islands. Lava tubes are kayakers worst nightmare. Lots of them on a lot of rivers that look very inviting, until you figure out that half that CFS just went underground and might not come out until it hits the ocean.

BTW, you might want to check with Kayak Kauai for local beta. Don't think they do any whitewater but a good source of info for that island on a variety of subjects such as kayaking, hiking and biking. If anyone knows local boaters on that island these guys might.

Roger


----------

